

Ask HN: Is there an "AirBnB for Conference Rooms / Event Facilities"? - rexreed

Sorry if this has already been asked or if this is a foolish question,but I'm in the need for conference room space for a multi-day training, and rather than do the traditional look for hotel or university space, there must be companies out there with conference facilities that they would be willing to part with for one or multiple consecutive days.<p>I remember the AirBnB folks saying that they were going to launch or have launched some event / venue system on their platform, but it doesn't look like that's up yet, or if it is, it's buried or not applicable to the particular city I'm looking for (Amsterdam).<p>Is there a service like this? Any suggestions for finding low-cost venues for things like all-day, multiple-day training sessions in cities like Amsterdam?<p>Thanks!
======
rexreed
Ok, I see that this page exists: <http://www.airbnb.com/events>

But, when clicking on a city-specific link, for example:
<http://www.airbnb.com/events/amsterdam>, you get bedrooms, not conference
rooms. Maybe they don't mean event space, but rather places to stay while
attending events? Anyways, still in search for what I am looking for above.

------
dksf
I believe I saw a YC company at a recent demo day that does stuff like this.
Check out: <http://venuetastic.com/>

~~~
rexreed
Looks close to the sort of thing I'm looking for. It's great for restaurants
and bars and that sort of thing, but it seems that there are no office
conference rooms and that sort of thing. I'm sure companies have extra
capacity that they may be willing to rent out. Also, as of today, there are no
venues in the city I'm looking for (Amsterdam) yet, but I'll keep it
bookmarked as I look for other cities and for events / venues that require a
more informal bar / restaurant type thing rather than for a conference room
space.

------
arst829
Yes - check out www.liquidspace.com . Not sure if they have coverage in
Amsterdam yet, however.

~~~
jdeeringdavis
Read about a similar service yesterday - loosecubes.com. Not sure if they have
meeting spaces or not, but TechCrunch called them the Airbnb for workspaces
and they are in Amsterdam. Might be worth checking out.

